# How to produce enzyme washed custom t-shirts like this



## dixonjoh (May 20, 2008)

I am a new t-shirt designer and am interested in knowing how one would go about printing t-shirts similar to this one Solis Eagle Riders Short Sleeve Shirt in Bark - 58Solis

I know that the description says that the shirt is enzyme washed and it has a designed denim like patch on the front, but what other finishes are used? Also, where could I find a manufacturer to produce enzymed washed t-shirts and get the patches created and sewn on them. 

I bought the shirt and here is another pic. t-shirt.jpg

Thanks in Advance.

--JD


----------



## cnssportswear (May 19, 2008)

Hi JD

The tee with enzyme washed and patches sewn on it is nice which we can do that. The styles we show on our website is in plain to show the basic styles we can do. Actually we are specialized on the applique embroidery and varies kind of prints and washing. Pls tell what may I help

tks
cns-sportswear


----------



## dixonjoh (May 20, 2008)

I am looking to design t-shirts similar to the one in my orginal post with various embroideries and prints. Do you have any pics of your designs? I could have some designers that could create designs for the embroidery and the print parts of the shirts. Do you also design? I want to use various treatements and finishes for the t-shirts. I am looking for an honest manufacturer.

Thanks,

--JD


----------



## covehk (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry new to this business, but what does enzyme-washed mean?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

covehk said:


> sorry new to this business, but what does enzyme-washed mean?


Read through this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t17584.html

And the glossary tag will give threads with definitions of different terms: glossary related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

